# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  BK Easy Notepad - Phần mềm bằng Java

## songdai90

- BK Easy Notepad là 1 text Editor được viết trên JAVA. Và vì vậy nó chương trình có thể chạy trên nhiều HĐH khác nhau: Windows, Linux, Mac


- BK Easy Notepad cung cấp những chức năng cơ bản của 1 notepad thông thường đồng thời còn tích hợp thêm một số tính năng đặc biệt:

1.Bộ gõ tiêng việt. (Sử dụng bộ gõ của Vietpad)

2.Máy tính đơn giản


3.Tìm kiếm có HIGHLIGHT


4.Zoom and Coloring


5.Cho phép người dùng lựa chọn LOOK and FEEL (Hình dưới là Look and feel: NIMBUS)


- Bạn vào trang chủ http://bkeasynotepad.co.cc/ để tìm hiểu thêm và download file: Source, Executable file (run in JVM)

----------

